# Zombastic's Garage Haunt 2012



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

We changed the maze up this year, added another drop panel and there were five of us working in it this year.
We added a few things and kept a few the same.
It was awesome and lots of people were taking pics with the spider and in the torture stock.
Imo, the best scare was a microwave spinning with body parts in it right next to the new big drop panel. People would stand there looking at it or taking pics and I'd drop the panel, revealing myself as the wicked clown and they'd freak the heck out.

Here is a slideshow of some pics:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY NICE work ZB.....!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see an Evil Bunny!

You put a lot of work into this haunt and it appears you had some great helpers for the big night. That spider is gorgeous.

Your captions for the video were cracking me up, too


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

'Zombies also like beer' LOL - that was hysterical! Being that zombies are the only thing that truly scare me.... I'm pretty sure I'd never have made it through myself! Great setup! Well done!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

oh thats awsome


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool. Great job~


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice. Love the clown and bunny!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Lots of details in your haunt zombastic! Nice job.


----------

